# Friend's struggle with melanoma inspired Bucks' Bell



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> But when Bell heard about the sixth annual Block Melanoma 5K Run and 3K Walk, he asked to be involved because it is the only thing he can do now - raise awareness and promote prevention.
> 
> The fundraiser is scheduled for May 16 at the Milwaukee County Zoo. May is skin cancer awareness month.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/92831349.html


----------

